# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Agua, Fuente de Vida

## ben-amar

Extraido de un curso transsversal de Formacion de FPO de la Junta de Andalucía

El agua: fuente de vida
Fundamentación teórica
El agua es un elemento imprescindible para la vida y para el desarrollo económico y social. El agua
participa de forma directa o indirecta en todos los procesos de producción. En muchas de las actividades
económicas del sector primario la cantidad de agua disponible determina el tipo, la calidad y la cantidad
de productos obtenidos (agricultura, ganadería y silvicultura). En el sector secundario, vinculada a la
transformación de las materias primas, el agua se utiliza prioritariamente como refrigerante y en las tareas
de limpieza de los equipos y de los productos obtenidos. El sector terciario, que engloba actividades muy
diversas, está muy relacionado con todo tipo de servicios para hacer posibles los procesos de producción y
transformación de los productos; en este ámbito y para nuestra región, la utilización del agua por la
industria turística adquiere cada vez un papel más importante.
El agua representa el recurso natural más importante, ya que es esencial para el desarrollo de los
procesos físicos y biológicos que se dan en la naturaleza y supone la base de toda forma de vida.
El agua es un compuesto químico formado por Hidrógeno y Oxigeno H O, que se solidifica a 0ºC y entra 2
en ebullición a 100 ºC bajo la presión de una atmósfera. Es el compuesto más abundante en la superficie del
planeta y se estima que el volumen total de agua en la Tierra es de unos 1370 millones de kilómetros
3 cúbicos de los cuales solo el 3% son de , unos 42 millones de Km .
El agua como recurso natural
agua dulce
Distribución estimada
del agua en el planeta
Tabla adaptada de Geografía una síntesis moderna. Ed. Omega
Distribución de agua en el
Planeta
Millones de
3 Km Porcentaje
Agua en el planeta 1.370
41,9 3 %
Agua salada 1.328,9 97 %
Agua dulce
Distribución de agua dulce Millones de
3 Km Porcentaje
Glaciares y casquetes polares 32,47
0,41 1 %
20 %
79 %
Aguas subterráneas 8,22
Resto
Distribución del resto de
agua dulce
Millones de
3 Km Porcentaje
Lagos 2.137
336
41
8 %
1 %
38 %
1 %
52 %
1.596
41
Humedad del suelo
Biosfera
Atmósfera
Ríos
agua dulce
Agua salada
97 %
Agua dulce
3 %
Distribución de agua en el Planeta
Distribución del agua dulce
Distribución del resto de agua dulce
7
Importancia del clima
El agua en Andalucía
La disponibilidad de agua en una zona concreta viene entre otras razones determinada por el clima. En el
clima influyen muchos factores: la radiación solar, la latitud (que mide la distancia al ecuador), la altitud, el
relieve, la proximidad de los océanos, etc. En el mundo existe una gran diversidad de climas, desde los
tropicales de abundantes lluvias hasta los climas áridos o semiáridos que vienen determinados por la
escasez de precipitaciones.
El clima en Andalucía es de tipo mediterráneo, se caracteriza por tener estaciones muy marcadas con
veranos secos y calurosos e inviernos suaves y húmedos. Se producen sequías periódicas con años de muy
pocas lluvias y además la situación de la región potencia un desigual reparto de agua en el territorio,
coexistiendo distintas variaciones del clima mediterráneo que dominan la mayor parte de la región:
oceánico en el oeste, continental en el valle del Guadalquivir y subtropical en la costa granadina. También se
puede encontrar clima de alta montaña en Sierra Nevada y clima semidesértico en la zona de Tabernas.
En Andalucía, la cuenca del Guadalquivir es la que presenta la mayor demanda de agua, ya que
concentra los principales núcleos de población y una enorme actividad agraria. Las cuencas atlánticas tienen
en sus ríos menos embalses, canales y presas, siendo menor la demanda de agua para la agricultura y mayor
para usos industriales o urbanos. La cuenca sur presenta un gran déficit, debido tanto a las necesidades del
sector turístico como al agua utilizada en los cultivos subtropicales y bajo plástico.
Sevilla
Córdoba Jaén
Granada
Málaga
Almería
Huelva
Algeciras
Jerez de la Frontera
Cádiz
Más de 2.000
De 1.500 a 2.000
De 1.000 a 1.500
De 700 a 1.000
De 500 a 700
De 300 a 500
Menos de 300
Mm.
Mapa de cuencas de Andalucía
En Andalucía las medidas de control del consumo, el uso racional y las políticas de ahorro de agua son
una prioridad ya que la cantidad de agua disponible es un factor limitante para el desarrollo de la agricultura
y de la industria turística, generando todavía graves problemas en el abastecimiento urbano en los años de
sequía.
Así, en Andalucía la mayor parte del agua se consume como agua de riego para la producción agrícola,
utilizándose para la agricultura el 77,6% de los recursos de agua de la región. El consumo urbano, en rápido
crecimiento en los últimos años debido fundamentalmente al crecimiento de la industria turística (nuevas
urbanizaciones, piscinas, campos de golf, etc.), se sitúa en el 14,5% del consumo total de agua en la región. La
industria andaluza consume el 2,8% del agua disponible, aunque en la mayoría de las industrias el consumo
de agua para los procesos de producción reales sólo es necesaria en cantidades relativamente pequeñas; se
gastan grandes cantidades de agua en el lavado, limpiado o aclarado de los equipos o de los productos para
eliminar materias no deseadas, como grasas, sales y polvo, normalmente con la ayuda de jabones o
detergentes. Casi todos los productos se limpian con agua antes de terminar su proceso de fabricación.
También se utilizan grandes cantidades de agua cuando se usa como refrigerante en la producción de
metales y en la industria química para disipar el calor producido por ejemplo en los procesos de destilación
de las refinerías de petróleo.
Consumo aproximado de agua en los distintos sectores
I.M.A.-2001 C.M.A
AGRÍCOLA INDUSTRIAL DOMÉSTICO OTROS
El ciclo del agua
Cuando hablamos del agua siempre nos referimos al agua en estado líquido, sin embargo el agua en la
naturaleza se presenta en los tres estados, líquido, sólido y gaseoso. Es la única sustancia que a temperatura
ambiente puede presentarse en los tres estados. Gracias a ello el agua no permanece estática sino que hay
una transferencia continua de grandes masas de agua de unas zonas a otras del planeta. A este movimiento
continuo se le conoce como ciclo hidrológico o ciclo del agua.
El movimiento permanente del ciclo se debe fundamentalmente a dos causas:
\ La energía proporcionada por el Sol que eleva el agua del suelo al convertirla en vapor.
\ La gravedad que hace que el agua en la atmósfera precipite y que una vez en la
superficie vaya a las partes más bajas.
Por tanto se entiende por ciclo del agua al circuito mediante el cual el agua superficial almacenada en
los mares, océanos, lagos o charcos, al calentarse por acción del sol se va evaporando (pasando de líquido a
vapor) formando nubes que se desplazan impulsadas por los vientos. Cuando estas pasan por zonas frías de
la atmósfera, el vapor de agua se (pasando de vapor a líquido), precipitando posteriormente en
forma de lluvia o de nieve. Una parte del agua que cae sobre la tierra se de nuevo, otra parte se
infiltra en el suelo hasta retornar al mar a través de ríos y arroyos.
De este ciclo natural del agua se ha aprovechado la humanidad históricamente para su progreso y
supervivencia, pero en el último siglo las alteraciones producidas por la intervención humana son muy
preocupantes y alcanzan diversas formas:
\ La necesidad de acumular para su utilización en la agricultura, la industria o en el
consumo doméstico ha llevado a la construcción de grandes embalses con la intención de almacenar
agua en las épocas en que esta es más abundante, para poder regular su utilización posterior.
\ En la actualidad, estamos en un proceso de cambio climático, de consecuencias impredecibles,
pero que va a afectar a la distribución de agua en el planeta ya que llevará aparejado el incremento de las
temperaturas, el aumento de la la subida del nivel del mar, la salinización de los
costeros y la inundación de y marismas.
\ Por otra parte la atmósfera contiene agua en forma de vapor y a través de esta se completa el
ciclo del agua. Las distorsiones en la composición y la contaminación del aire afectan de manera
determinante al clima y con ello al ciclo del agua. (Por ejemplo la lluvia ácida).
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1276140982
El ciclo hidrológico urbano
Cuando hablamos del ciclo hidrológico urbano nos referimos a todas las tareas que hacen posible el
abastecimiento de a los pueblos y ciudades en los países desarrollados, donde se cuenta con toda
la infraestructura y los servicios necesarios para ofrecer a la población agua en cantidad y calidad suficiente.
Este ciclo incluye los siguientes procesos:
agua dulce
Localizar el agua en calidad
y cantidad suficiente
Almacernarla
Distribuirla a los
usuarios
Captarla
Potabilizarla
Recoger el agua
utilizada
Tratarla o depurarla
El ciclo hidrológico urbano
1. Localizar el agua en calidad y cantidad suficiente
Aunque los pueblos y ciudades normalmente se ubicaron en su origen en lugares con agua, el aumento
de la población y el incremento de la demanda de agua ha obligado a buscar el agua a muchos kilómetros de
distancia, siendo necesarias largas canalizaciones para llevarla hasta ellos.
2. Captarla
Los tres sistemas de captación de agua más utilizados son:
\ La desalación, si el agua se obtiene del mar
\ Pozos, si el agua se capta del subsuelo
\ Embalses, para captar el agua de lluvia que discurre por los ríos y arroyos.
3. Almacenarla
Se realiza en pantanos y embalses o en depósitos que permiten mantener constante la cantidad de agua
disponible. Se suelen ubicar en zonas altas para permitir que el agua se distribuya por gravedad a toda la
población.
4. Potabilizarla
Es el proceso de hacer consumible el agua, garantizando su desinfección y pureza, se suele hacer
mediante tratamientos químicos basados fundamentalmente en compuestos de cloro.
5. Distribuirla a los usuarios
Esto se realiza utilizando la red subterránea de distribución o suministro de agua hasta los edificios de
viviendas, comercios, industrias o jardines. Esta red es cerrada para garantizar una presión continua, requiere
un mantenimiento constante, ya que se producen gran cantidad de fugas y averías.
6. Saneamiento
Hace referencia a las canalizaciones y al sistema de alcantarillado encargado de recoger las
.
7. Tratarla o depurarla
El agua sucia recogida por la red de alcantarillado debe pasar a las Estaciones de Depuración de
(EDAR), donde son tratadas por métodos químicos y biológicos.
8. Verterla al exterior
Una vez depurada el agua limpia se vierte a los ríos, a los arroyos o al mar, completándose así el ciclo del
agua en las ciudades. En la actualidad esta agua, una vez depurada, es reutilizada en algunos lugares para el
riego de campos de golf y zonas deportivas de las urbanizaciones turísticas.
La gestión de todo este proceso la realizan los ayuntamientos o empresas públicas vinculadas a ellos y
los costes de todos estos servicios se pagan mediante tasas a través del recibo del agua. Estas tasas, por ley,
tienen que ajustarse al coste real del servicio, sin generar beneficios ni perdidas para la entidad que los
emite.
En la problemática global del agua intervienen en la actualidad múltiples factores, los cuales podemos
agrupar en:
\ Factores vinculados a la escasez de agua.
\ Factores relacionados con la contaminación de las aguas.
Factores vinculados a la escasez de agua
- La cantidad de agua disponible para el consumo humano (agricultura, industria, consumo urbano,
usos lúdicos, higiene,...) es cada día menor, ya que el incremento de la población y su concentración en
grandes urbes, ha llevado a un importante y desequilibrado aumento de la cantidad de agua que
consumimos los habitantes del planeta.
- La sobreexplotación de los (capa subterránea de roca capaz de almacenar agua) mediante
pozos y sondeos ha llevado en algunos casos a su agotamiento irreversible.
-La desaparición de masas boscosas debido a talas masivas, incendios forestales y
provoca una importante disminución en la capacidad de los suelos para retener agua y el incremento de la
erosión, lo cual facilita la
- Las grandes pérdidas y fugas de agua en las canalizaciones agrícolas y en el suministro urbano.
Factores relacionados con la contaminación de las aguas
- La contaminación derivada de procesos industriales y mineros y la utilización de en la
agricultura.
- Los vertidos incontrolados y los de origen urbano procedentes de poblaciones que carecen de
estaciones depuradoras de , son una fuente de contaminación de las y
superficiales.
- Los residuos producidos por la sociedad industrial en que vivimos van a parar en gran parte a los
ríos, lagos y mares:
1.- Contaminando las de ríos y arroyos con vertidos mineros, como el de
Aznalcóllar, con vertidos incontrolados de alpechín (procedente del prensado de las aceitunas)
o los vertidos de sin depurar de muchos municipios.
2.- Contaminando los con la infiltración de los nitratos y los (utilizados
abusivamente en la agricultura moderna).
3.- Contaminando los mares con los vertidos sin control de:
* Las aguas residuales de las ciudades costeras.
* Los vertidos derivados de la limpieza de los tanques de los barcos.
* Los graves accidentes de los petroleros que vierten en el mar miles de toneladas de
aguas
residuales
Aguas
Residuales
acuíferos
sobrepastoreo
desertificación.
pesticidas
aguas residuales aguas subterráneas
aguas superficiales
aguas residuales
acuíferos pesticidas
derivados del petróleo, que como en el caso del hundimiento del Prestige frente a las
costas gallegas, contaminan no solo las aguas, sino también las playas, los acantilados y los
fondos marinos.
El agua es un elemento determinante de la calidad del medio ambiente y un factor que condiciona las
posibilidades de desarrollo de un territorio. El aumento del consumo, el mal uso y la explotación intensiva
de las reservas hidrológicas, pone en peligro la recuperación natural.
Esta situación obliga a una gestión eficaz del agua, que necesariamente ha de plantearse de una forma
integral, es decir que considere todos los factores y aspectos relacionados con este recurso y debe:
\ Garantizar el uso sostenible de este recurso natural renovable.
\ Proteger y recuperar su calidad, para el uso humano desde una perspectiva ecológica.
\ Plantear un uso eficiente del recurso, que haga compatible la satisfacción de las demandas de la
población con el respeto al medio ambiente y a los demás recursos naturales.
El aumento de la demanda de agua, su escasez y su carácter como bien insustituible, junto con la
necesidad de preservar el medio natural hacen indispensable el control público de su gestión y
administración, ya que este cometido le atañe a la sociedad en su conjunto. Este carácter público queda de
manifiesto en el amplio y complejo marco normativo que hay establecido en torno a la gestión de este
recurso.
La complejidad y especificidad de las normas y regulaciones relativas a las aguas podría dar lugar a una
nuevas disciplina jurídico administrativa, que podría denominarse Derecho de Aguas. La distribución de
competencias entre las distintas administraciones es muy compleja, no obstante con el paso del tiempo este
panorama legislativo se va aclarando, adaptándose las normativas elaboradas por las distintas
administraciones a las disposiciones aprobadas por las de rango superior. Las competencias se distribuyen
entre:
\ La Unión Europea
\ El Estado Español
\ La Junta de Andalucía
\ La Administración Local
La Unión Europea ha aprobado la directiva marco en la que se definen sus competencias en materia de
agua, y otras entre las que podemos destacar las relativas a:
\ La calidad de las aguas para consumo humano
\ La protección de las
\ El tratamiento de las
\ El intercambio de información sobre la calidad y cantidad de agua
\ Las aguas aptas para la vida de los peces
La Constitución Española contiene varias referencias relacionadas con este recurso: En el artículo
149.1.22 se reserva al Estado la competencia exclusiva en materia de legislación, ordenación y concesión de
recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulicos cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma,
en tanto que de acuerdo con lo previsto en el artículo 148.1.10, las Comunidades Autónomas pueden
asumir competencias sobre los proyectos, construcción y explotación de los aprovechamientos hidráulicos
canales y regadíos de interés de la Comunidad Autónoma; las aguas minerales y termales.
Fue en 1985 cuando la Ley del Agua estableció la necesidad de la planificación hidrológica en España.
Después de un largo proceso, en 1997 los planes hidrológicos de cuenca para cada una de las
Confederaciones Hidrográficas fueron finalizados. La información sobre los recursos hídricos fue recopilada,
analizada y descrita en el "Libro Blanco del Agua en España", publicado en 1998. En Julio de 2001 el Plan
Hidrológico Nacional fue aprobado por el Parlamento. Esta ley significa un marco general para la política del
agua en España y un instrumento de coordinación de los distintos planes hidrológicos de cuenca.
También en el artículo 13 del Estatuto de Andalucía se reconocen diversas competencias sectoriales que
afectan a la gestión y administración de este recurso, correspondiendo a la Comunidad Autónoma la gestión
del agua en diversas materias, donde se pueden destacar entre otros:
- Agricultura
- Aguas minerales y termales
-
- Medio Ambiente y vertidos
- Protección civil
- Sanidad
- Deporte y ocio
- Pesca fluvial
A la Administración Local le corresponde fundamentalmente garantizar el abastecimiento de agua en sus
municipios, siendo los Ayuntamientos los responsables de la gestión del agua destinada a consumo humano.
Este servicio se realiza en muchas ocasiones a través de mancomunidades de municipios.
Cuando hacemos alusión a la gestión sostenible del agua nos referimos a un modelo de utilización de
este recurso que tenga en cuenta los criterios del desarrollo sostenible. Por tanto una gestión sostenible del
agua significa:
* Controlar la abundancia: mejorando la eficiencia en su conservación, evitando los perjuicios que
causan las inundaciones, luchando contra la erosión, reforestando...
* Mejorar la conciencia ciudadana a través de la participación y la educación ambiental.
* Gestionar la escasez, en los inevitables periodos de sequía, contando con la colaboración de
todos los ciudadanos y ciudadanas.
* Minimizar el impacto ambiental de la construcción de pantanos, presas y canales, que no
siempre se realizan para resolver las necesidades reales.
* Dar un uso adecuado: incorporando nuevas tecnologías de riego en las producciones agrícolas,
ahorrando agua en los procesos industriales y en los servicios, y evitando por todos los medios su
contaminación.
* Evolucionar sin deteriorar el medio ambiente. Poniendo en práctica actuaciones ambientales
de conservación de suelos, y recuperación de de agua, conservarlos es garantizar el futuro de las
generaciones venideras.
* En definitiva, una gestión sostenible del agua implica modificar nuestros hábitos de consumo, así
como adecuar los modelos de producción a las posibilidades de cada territorio, incorporando a nuestro
comportamiento cotidiano buenas prácticas ambientales en el consumo de agua.
Importancia del agua para la agricultura
Importancia del agua para el sector turístico
Importancia del agua en el sector sanitario
El agua, junto con el sol y el suelo, es uno de los elementos esenciales para el sector agrícola, su
disponibilidad determina el tipo de cultivo que se puede realizar y la productividad de los mismos. La toma
de conciencia de la importancia de que el agua es un bien escaso que hay que cuidar, es un elemento
fundamental para conseguir una utilización racional de este recurso.
Como hemos visto la agricultura utiliza el 83,8 % de la totalidad del agua consumida en Andalucía. Hasta
hace unos años, la principal preocupación de los responsables políticos era buscar fórmulas para
incrementar la cantidad de agua disponible, pero el agua es un recurso limitado en Andalucía y se
incrementan las dificultades para poner agua a disposición de la agricultura en cantidad y calidad suficiente.
En la actualidad esta línea de trabajo, basada en la oferta de agua, se complementa con la preocupación por
conseguir que la utilización del agua se realice de la forma más racional posible a través de la implantación
de buenas prácticas ambientales en el sector agrícola y que el desarrollo de sistemas ahorradores de agua
en agricultura se generalice a todos los lugares de la región.
En este sector, las áreas en las que el agua tiene más importancia desde la perspectiva ambiental son:
En la fruticultura y la horticultura es preciso la modernización de las prácticas agrícolas, la
transformación de los sistemas de riego, sustituyendo el riego a manta por otros ahorradores (goteo,
microaspersión, etc.) que permitan reducir la cantidad de agua utilizada sin mermar la producción. En los
cultivos en pendiente esta sustitución del sistema de riego, además del ahorro de agua, evitará la erosión del
terreno y la perdida de suelo por arrastre de tierras.
En las áreas relacionadas con la ganadería, independientemente del ahorro de agua que se puede
realizar racionalizando el suministro de agua a los animales y en las tareas de limpieza de los mismos, hay
que tener especial cuidado en evitar la posible contaminación de las aguas producida por el tratamiento
inadecuado del estiércol o de los purines.
En el área de ornamental y de jardinería el ahorro de agua se puede conseguir con la instalación de
sistemas de riego ahorradores y reduciendo las parcelas con excesiva necesidad de riego mediante la
utilización de plantas con menor necesidad de agua.
El desarrollo del sector turístico y la atención que requieren los millones de personas que anualmente
visitan Andalucía supone el consumo de grandes cantidades de agua en este sector, que se utiliza
fundamentalmente para el aseo personal y para el mantenimiento de jardines, piscinas y campos de golf.
El abastecimiento de la mayoría de los pueblos y ciudades turísticas situadas en la costa andaluza se debe
a las cuenca Sur y Atlántica, que son cuencas deficitarias de agua. La solución a este déficit viene por la
instalación de plantas desaladoras del agua del mar, la construcción de nuevos pantanos, por la reutilización
del agua una vez depurada para el riego de jardines o campos de golf, por la instalación en los aseos de los
hoteles de sistemas ahorradores de agua y el incremento de la conciencia ahorradora entre las personas
que utilizan y las que mantienen los servicios turísticos.
Las propuestas y la reflexión que se proponen en esta unidad didáctica son de especial interés tanto
para las personas que van a ser responsables de tomar la decisión de instalar sistemas ahorradores de agua
(griferías, riego por goteo en jardines, etc.), como para las personas que se van a ocupar del mantenimiento
y limpieza de las instalaciones.
El tratamiento del tema del agua en este sector es similar al del sector turístico ya que el consumo de
agua en los hospitales, podría asimilarse al de un gran hotel, con la diferencia de que en los centros
sanitarios hay que tener especial cuidado para evitar la contaminación del agua producida por el vertido
incontrolado de restos de medicamentos o de sustancias nocivas a la red de alcantarillado.

----------

FEDE (28-ene-2015)

----------

